# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  امکان دانشگاه رفتن و کنکور دادن ( به صورت همزمان )

## Predator X

با سلام 

به نظر شما ، جدای از مسائل قانونی و اداری آیا میتوان همزمان در رشته ای در دانشگاه مشغول تحصیل بود و برای کنکور نیز مطالعه کرد؟ آیا عملا میتوان بر محدودیت های زمانی و انسانی غلبه کرد و به یک رتبه قابل قبول رسید در عین حالی که مشغول تحصیل در دانشگاه هستم ؟ 

و این که پشت کنکور ماندن گزینه بهتری است یا رفتن به دانشگاه و دوباره کنکور دادن برای قبولی در رشته مطلوب ؟

----------


## mahsa92

من ب عنوان كسي ك اينكارو كره بهت ميگم
هرگز هرگز هرگز به اين ايده حتي فكر هم نكن


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Predator X

میشه دلیلش رو بگید و بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> با سلام 
> 
> به نظر شما ، جدای از مسائل قانونی و اداری آیا میتوان همزمان در رشته ای در دانشگاه مشغول تحصیل بود و برای کنکور نیز مطالعه کرد؟ آیا عملا میتوان بر محدودیت های زمانی و انسانی غلبه کرد و به یک رتبه قابل قبول رسید در عین حالی که مشغول تحصیل در دانشگاه هستم ؟ 
> 
> و این که پشت کنکور ماندن گزینه بهتری است یا رفتن به دانشگاه و دوباره کنکور دادن برای قبولی در رشته مطلوب ؟


البته دوست عزیز شما میتونی این کارو کنی و مشکلی پیش نمیاد.دانشگاه پیام نور بهترین گزینس واسه این کار.دیگه هیچ کیم پشت سرت حرف این که دانشگاه نمیره و اینا رو نمیزنه . قانون پیام نورم خیلی خوبه چون اصن اخراجی نداره و تا دلت میخاد مشروط شو البته با این شرایطی که میخای درس بخونی توی خونه.بعدشم کنکورو که دادی راحت انصرافو میدی و میری اون رشته مد نظرت:yahoo (3):

----------


## mahsa92

> البته دوست عزیز شما میتونی این کارو کنی و مشکلی پیش نمیاد.دانشگاه پیام نور بهترین گزینس واسه این کار.دیگه هیچ کیم پشت سرت حرف این که دانشگاه نمیره و اینا رو نمیزنه . قانون پیام نورم خیلی خوبه چون اصن اخراجی نداره و تا دلت میخاد مشروط شو البته با این شرایطی که میخای درس بخونی توی خونه.بعدشم کنکورو که دادی راحت انصرافو میدی و میری اون رشته مد نظرت:yahoo (3):


و خيلي راحت هزينه ميكني برا دانشگاه و هزينه ميكني برا انصراف و همه با ديد تحقير نگات ميكنن !
بنظر من بجاي دور ريختن پولات همونارو بده معلم خصوصي بگير چون اكه انصراف بدي بايد هزينه دانشگاه تا اخر رو بپردازي
من امسال حدود ٥مليون ضرر زدم ب خونوادم فقط بخاطر دانشگاه و انصراف و...
حالا هزينه رفت و امد و خورد خوراك و وقت با ارزشم هيچي!


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> و خيلي راحت هزينه ميكني برا دانشگاه و هزينه ميكني برا انصراف و همه با ديد تحقير نگات ميكنن !
> بنظر من بجاي دور ريختن پولات همونارو بده معلم خصوصي بگير چون اكه انصراف بدي بايد هزينه دانشگاه تا اخر رو بپردازي
> من امسال حدود ٥مليون ضرر زدم ب خونوادم فقط بخاطر دانشگاه و انصراف و...
> حالا هزينه رفت و امد و خورد خوراك و وقت با ارزشم هيچي!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


پیام نور اینجوری نیست که انصرافش هزینه داشته باشه.شما هر ترم باید شهریه بدی. نهایتش ی رشته ساده بر میداری و فقط ترمی 200ت شهریه میدی:yahoo (3):

----------

